# Chromium crashes when settings page is opened



## Grell (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey, I am having an issue, I'm using FreeBSD 10 and all ports are up to date.  My problem is that whenever I open up the settings for chromium and edit something, when I close the settings tab the whole browser crashes and all changes I made to settings are lost, if I close the entire browser it still seems to crash and not say my settings.  How can I fix this?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a known bug in Chromium and a pita. It's not just FreeBSD version 10. We'll just have to wait till someone fixes it though I know they're on the case.


----------



## Grell (Feb 5, 2014)

Still no progress on this problem?  It wouldn't bother me so much but I am unable to install adblock which means every time I watch a video on youtube I have to sit through the ads whereas before adblock would have stopped them from loading.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 5, 2014)

www/chromium-32.0.1700.107 hit the ports today. I'm building now. Here's hoping it removes this annoying "feature".

EDIT: Sorry to report the upgrade does not resolve the problem.


----------



## trutlze (Feb 5, 2014)

Related bug report is ports/18608.
You might want to provide more details ...


----------



## trh411 (Feb 5, 2014)

I am aware of the PR.


----------



## Grell (Feb 15, 2014)

Well I found a workaround to this problem until the developers fix it.  Basically open up the chromium settings page, change whatever settings you want then before closing open up another new instance of chromium, then exit.  It will still crash but it should save the changes you made.


----------

